# ND breeders-would you buy him?



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

His parents are Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S VEE90 and SGCH NC PromisedLand Rain-Beau 2* V+EE89. Rain-Beau won best udder in 2013 at adga nationals, and I think she's in the top ten for production and butterfat this year. The buck in question is over height. I'm torn. I LOVE his pedigree, but the over height thing.....I just don't know. Would you buy him? Anybody have experience using over height bucks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE his sire! I'm not a huge PromisedLand fan, but Rain-Beau is a pretty doe 

As to the OH.. I have used an OH buck.. All his daughters I've seen in person have been in the height limit and my kids out if him are so far (the oldest being 3)
So it's a personal preference IMO..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do have a risk of over height kids but many of them will also be just fine in height.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Based on the pedigree and sire and dam alone, I would purchase. But being that I owned Cauldron and now have quite a few daughters and a couple sons, I am a bit biased.  Being overheight isn't a huge deal, in my opinion. You just need to be cautious with which does you breed him to if they are bigger does. I've found that an overheight buck generally does not throw overheight daughters. I do have at least one buck that is overheight and am just careful not to breed him to my larger does.


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. That gives me a little perspective. I've got real reservations about the over height thing, for sure, but most of my does are well under 22 1/2. My goals are so geared toward dairy, that I really don't think I can pass him up. 

KW Farms, I'll have to check out your website (again)! I didn't know you owned Cauldron for awhile. I think we have similar taste in goats. I believe your Mr. Goodbar is out of my Payday. We'll be retaining her 2014 son in our herd, and he looks a bit like your handsome guy.

Skyla, can I ask what your thoughts are on Promisedland? Since I bought Payday I've been looking into their lines more. Just wondering why you're not a fan. Not judging, just curious.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, I was the last to own Cauldron. We sadly lost him to a severe case of bloat. Luckily, I bred him to quite a few does before he passed. He was a really cool buck. 

Payday is nice! I've had my eye on her for awhile and when I got the chance to add Goodbar to the herd, I couldn't resist. I'll have to keep an eye on your website. Do you plan on getting any updated photos of her udder? I would be really curious to see how it's looking. She looks like a super doe...i'm so happy to have one of her sons in my herd.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's just not my style udder wise.. There are some (like your girl) that I like  I just don't like the majority of them.. I myself like the Rosasharn/TwinCreek lines together 

But, there are some nice PromisedLand goats out there


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

lileomom said:


> His parents are Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S VEE90 and SGCH NC PromisedLand Rain-Beau 2* V+EE89. Rain-Beau won best udder in 2013 at adga nationals, and I think she's in the top ten for production and butterfat this year. The buck in question is over height. I'm torn. I LOVE his pedigree, but the over height thing.....I just don't know. Would you buy him? Anybody have experience using over height bucks?


I LOVE RAIN BEAU!!!!!!!!! SNATCH HIM UP NOW! I dont think the overheightness would matter IF you have small does. I would LOVE to get a Rain Beau son!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

You better snatch him up before I do.… LOL


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> You better snatch him up before I do.&#8230; LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL! Going to pick him up on Tuesday! Can't wait! Now that he's spoken for I guess I can be a little less vague (didn't want him snatched out from under me while I was deciding). Here's a link to his page. http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/ncprcodyssey.html

Fishin816, my husband is looking into having a couple of our bucks collected this fall. At some point we may have straws for sale. If you might be interested contact me. I'll add you to my contact list.

Thanks for the input, everyone!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lileomom said:


> LOL! Going to pick him up on Tuesday! Can't wait! Now that he's spoken for I guess I can be a little less vague (didn't want him snatched out from under me while I was deciding). Here's a link to his page. http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/ncprcodyssey.html
> 
> Fishin816, my husband is looking into having a couple of our bucks collected this fall. At some point we may have straws for sale. If you might be interested contact me. I'll add you to my contact list.
> 
> Thanks for the input, everyone!


I thought that's who it was  lol!

You'll have to let me know how your AI venture goes, I'd really like to get into it at some point


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a Grandson out of Cauldron, Sunni Beau crossed with Procter Hill & Piddlen Acres. I plan to cross with a few does this fall. I still love your Payday.


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I thought that's who it was  lol!
> 
> You'll have to let me know how your AI venture goes, I'd really like to get into it at some point


He's going down to the class at Freedom Star Farm this fall. We found a semen tank at an auction last summer, and some of his AI kit from breeding cows can be used for the goats. Depending on how confident he feels, we'll probably AI at least a couple of does this fall. We'll see-he thinks that because he's seen it done on u tube he's got the procedure down, but I'm guessing it's going to be tougher than he thinks. He's used to cows, with enough room to reach in and stabilize the cervix with one hand. Can't do that with a goat.

I'm banking pretty boys in the buck pen just in case his plans don't work out .


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Crystal said:


> I have a Grandson out of Cauldron, Sunni Beau crossed with Procter Hill & Piddlen Acres. I plan to cross with a few does this fall. I still love your Payday.


 I love that other ND breeders are so web-savvy. It's so cool to see how the family trees are put together, and who has which animals from what herds. Payday is awesome! We love her, too! My four year old is learning to milk from those lovely teats of hers.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

lileomom said:


> LOL! Going to pick him up on Tuesday! Can't wait! Now that he's spoken for I guess I can be a little less vague (didn't want him snatched out from under me while I was deciding). Here's a link to his page. http://www.willowmoonfarm.com/ncprcodyssey.html
> 
> Fishin816, my husband is looking into having a couple of our bucks collected this fall. At some point we may have straws for sale. If you might be interested contact me. I'll add you to my contact list.
> 
> Thanks for the input, everyone!


I might look into the straws. I just bought a new buck so dont know if I will be able to, but I will think about it

That buck is gorgeous in color and CONFORMATION!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lileomom said:


> He's going down to the class at Freedom Star Farm this fall. We found a semen tank at an auction last summer, and some of his AI kit from breeding cows can be used for the goats. Depending on how confident he feels, we'll probably AI at least a couple of does this fall. We'll see-he thinks that because he's seen it done on u tube he's got the procedure down, but I'm guessing it's going to be tougher than he thinks. He's used to cows, with enough room to reach in and stabilize the cervix with one hand. Can't do that with a goat.
> 
> I'm banking pretty boys in the buck pen just in case his plans don't work out .


Very cool! Logan is awesome 

Yah, I imagine it's very different! Lol!

LOL!!!


----------

